# RUSHTON, Theodore Dickson "Ted" - MSE OP 33 SVC BN RIP



## TN2IC (22 Jan 2009)

RUSHTON, Theodore Dickson "Ted" - 1946-2009, Truro, passed away peacefully on January 20, 2009, after a short battle with cancer, with his loving family by his side. Born in Portaupique, he was a son of Pearl (Spencer) Rushton and the late Ralph Rushton. Ted went to school in Bass River. He was military through and through. At sixteen, the military beckoned him. He embarked on his military career at that age as a RCASC soldier apprentice, which to this day and forever is his brotherhood. Forty-three years later he would end his career (kicking and screaming) when compulsory retirement forced him to hang up his boots. His postings included Gagetown, Borden, Summerside, Petawawa and Toronto, where he met his beautiful and loving wife, Anita. Ted was presented with the CD (the third clasp) and the Queen's Golden Jubilee Medal, and what an honour to be presented it by the Lieutenant Governor of Nova Scotia, Myra Freeman. One of Ted's greatest accomplishments was while at Petawawa. As a WO in 2 Scv Bn, he was in charge of preparing, loading, unloading, positioning and repositioning the biggest movement of troops, vehicles and equipment since the Second World War. This exercise was Brave Lion in Norway. After 30 years in the regular force, Ted decided that it was time to come home to Nova Scotia, however, he could not get the military out of his system, so he joined the Reserves for another 13 years. Ted belonged to 33 (Halifax) Service Battalion. This led to his second major accomplishment. He became their Regimental Sergeant Major, holding that appointment for six years. What a great accomplishment for a kid from Portaupique with grade nine. Ted loved to run; you would see him running all around Truro in all weather conditions. He loved to garden and one of his great passions was keeping his lawn as green and weed-free as possible and he had many comments about how good his yard looked. He loved to tool around in the summer in his 1981 Pontiac Parisienne. He was involved in the Colchester Legion Branch No. 26 and was their Parade Marshall (they will miss his voice). He was a loving husband, son, father, brother and grandfather, and will be deeply missed. He is survived by his beautiful and loving wife, Anita (Janssen); his first wife, Linda (Turner); his mother, Pearl (Spencer); son, Terry (Cheryl), Truro; daughter, Angela (Trevor), Lake Echo; special sister, Lucille (Carl), Portaupique; brother, Eugene, Toronto; granddaughters, Katelyn and Brittany; nephew, David; special fur baby, Trouble. "I will miss so many special friends and to name them all I am sure I will miss some and that would make me feel bad; you know who you are and I thank you so much for all your kindness over the years to Anita and I and all your assistance during my illness, and for your support, visits, cards, and help. We appreciate it so much. Thank you also to all my military friends across this vast military family, for their thoughts and prayers". Ted was predeceased by his Dad, Ralph; sisters, Linda and Diane. Visitation will be held tomorrow from 7-9 p.m. with a Royal Canadian Legion Branch 26 Tribute service at 7 p.m. in Colchester Community Funeral Home, 512 Willow St., Truro. Funeral service on Saturday, January 24, at 2 p.m. in St. James United Church, Great Village, with Rev. Florence Antle-Brison officiating. Reception in the Legion across the street following the service. Interment in Mahon Cemetery at a later date. Family flowers only please. Donations may be made to the Canadian Cancer Society or a charity of choice. On-line condolences may be made at: www.colchestercommunity.com


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jan 2009)

He was one of my PLWO in Pet, we used to call him "Teddy Rukspin".  He will be missed by the trade.  I didn't know he was from Truro??!!
Tom, Tell Dave about it...he used to work for him too.
RIP Teddy


----------



## TN2IC (23 Jan 2009)

Ah we all in TEME Halifax are aware of his passing. I"ll be at the funeral tomorrow. RIP Teddy.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jan 2009)

It just made the circuit here at work.

RIP


----------

